# FTP als Netzwerklaufwerk mounten?



## Rory (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Extras --> Netzwerklaufwerk verbinden

Dann habe ich die Auswahl ein Laufwerksbuchstaben auszuwählen und einen Netzwerkordner festzulegen. Nach dem fertigstellen erscheint ein neues Laufwerk im Explorer welches direkt zum vorher eingegebenen Ordner gemountet ist.

Das gleiche möchte ich mit meiner FTP Adresse machen! Leider kann ich bei Netzwerkordner nicht einfach ftp://xxx.de eingeben =( Kennt da jemand gute Wege?

Also nochmal zusammengefasst: Ich möchte im Explorer ein Laufwerk haben welches auf meinen FTP Server gemountet ist.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Das ist vielleicht nicht die Lösung aber du kannst in den Netzwerkumgebungen eine neue Netzwerkresource erstellen und mit dieser neuen, eine Verknüpfung irgendwohin machen!


----------



## noxid`- (18. Oktober 2005)

Such mal nach "Novell Netdrive".


----------



## Kaylabs (20. Oktober 2005)

Versuche es mit WebDrive 
Das nutze ich auf größeren LAN Events damit ich schnell Sachen uppen und leechen kann 

Greetz


----------



## Grimreaper (20. Oktober 2005)

Das geht zumindest mit WinXP auch ohne Hilfsmittel:
Arbeitsplatz -> Extras -> Netzlaufwerk verbinden
Dort auf den Link "Onlinespeicherplatz anfordern oder mit einem Netzwerkserver verbinden".
Damit gelangst du in den Dialog, mit dem du deinen FTP-Server als Netzlaufwerk einbinden kannst. Der Rest ist denk ich selbsterklärend.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

